# need finish suggestion for rod finishes



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I have an old DAIWA ELIMINATOR 15 foot rod. I have fading and guide exposure showing through a little. I need a suggestion on what locally accessed treatment might help the finish and the integrity of the guides on the rod.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you wanting to re epoxy over the guides and not stripping the rod down?

Ron


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Unstripped*

I will not be stripping down the finish. I just want to strengthen the epoxy or fish so that the guides wont fall off or become loose.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

BF, simply sand or scuff the surface of the exsisting epoxy and apply your finish. I personally use Afcote epoxy, easy to use with a pretty lenghty working time. Flex coat, LS Supreme will work equally as well.

Ron


----------

